# Pulled my Injen intake filter today



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought the Injen instructions said not to run it short ram style. I know when I had the Injen and tryed it short ram, the LTFTs went way negative. So much so, I never tryed it full cold air style and sold it. Is imagine you could get Trifecta to adjust your tune for it if you haven't already.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That filter looks pretty dirty considering the mileage. I swapped out my factory filter at 32,000 miles, was still white with a few leaves in it. I could have left it longer but figured I already had the housing apart I might as well swap it out.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

snowvette said:


> I thought the Injen instructions said not to run it short ram style. I know when I had the Injen and tryed it short ram, the LTFTs went way negative. So much so, I never tryed it full cold air style and sold it. Is imagine you could get Trifecta to adjust your tune for it if you haven't already.


I have a screen installed that smooths airflow across the MAF, and I also have a Trifecta tune. 



spacedout said:


> That filter looks pretty dirty considering the mileage. I swapped out my factory filter at 32,000 miles, was still white with a few leaves in it. I could have left it longer but figured I already had the housing apart I might as well swap it out.


I honestly don't know how many miles are on it exactly. limited360 owned it before I did and he sold his Cruze with 20k miles on it. I installed it some time between 5k and 10k and now have 34k. 

It is indeed pretty dirty. I imagine that the dirt has a lot to do with it being installed as a CAI. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like the filter is holding up nicely. I had to replace mine because it had a hole in it so I got an K&N filter. Hey Anderi do you have a picture of the screen you installed?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I changed mine after 25K and it wasn't dirty at all. The Hydroshield screens all of the dirt of significant size.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Looks like the filter is holding up nicely. I had to replace mine because it had a hole in it so I got an K&N filter. Hey Anderi do you have a picture of the screen you installed?


I do not. Just a piece of window screen stretched over the pipe, then the coupler over that.

In would go back to an Amsoil filter if I were you. I'm not at all a fan of K&N, or any brand name oiled filters. The Amsoil EA is a nano fiber dry filter. You could also go with AEM. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Calintz said:


> Looks like the filter is holding up nicely. I had to replace mine because it had a hole in it so I got an K&N filter. Hey Anderi do you have a picture of the screen you installed?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/35985-sri-injen-intake-w-maf-screen-installed.html


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Went into SRI mode instead of CAI to hopefully help the engine warm up more quickly.


Did you put anything in front of the radiator to help heat the motor up at all or no? Seems like some of the non-eco guys have been doing that, haven't they? I contemplated trying the same thing. Your thoughts?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

LS1LOL said:


> Did you put anything in front of the radiator to help heat the motor up at all or no? Seems like some of the non-eco guys have been doing that, haven't they? I contemplated trying the same thing. Your thoughts?


I do want to block off the upper grille somehow, but I haven't found a non-ghetto way to do it yet. I'd rather not use cardboard.


----------



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I do want to block off the upper grille somehow, but I haven't found a non-ghetto way to do it yet. I'd rather not use cardboard.


I was thinkin of just using cardboard and then just covering it with Gorilla tape so its black like the rest of the car/would withstand water. You have any idea on how large of a piece you are going to do?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I do want to block off the upper grille somehow, but I haven't found a non-ghetto way to do it yet. I'd rather not use cardboard.


I would really like to get the larger Eco flaps for the upper grill, but no doubt it's only available with the grill and my luck no junkyard would part that out if I could even find one.

I'm tempted to put my lower shutter back in again this winter, but after the brake recall. If they ever get the parts.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I do not. Just a piece of window screen stretched over the pipe, then the coupler over that.
> 
> In would go back to an Amsoil filter if I were you. I'm not at all a fan of K&N, or any brand name oiled filters. The Amsoil EA is a nano fiber dry filter. You could also go with AEM.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Will do I just had an K&N filter laying around so I just installed it for the time being. I'll head to the auto part store tomorrow they have AEM filters in stock.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Calintz said:


> Will do I just had an K&N filter laying around so I just installed it for the time being. I'll head to the auto part store tomorrow they have AEM filters in stock.


I can get you a replacement Amsoil EA filter, which is similar to the one that came with the intake, if you want. 12% discount, and you can pick any size you want. Amsoil EA filters filter a tad better than AEM but they are both better than K&N.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I can get you a replacement Amsoil EA filter, which is similar to the one that came with the intake, if you want. 12% discount, and you can pick any size you want. Amsoil EA filters filter a tad better than AEM but they are both better than K&N.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Alright sounds good I'll send you a PM shortly. Thanks Anderi.


----------

